# WGT624 v2 - Router Problem



## grashupfa (5. November 2004)

Hi

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem WGT624 v2 Router von Netgear. Sobald ich ein Modem an seine DSL - Büchse einstecke, kann ich nicht mehr auf ihn zugreifen. Ich muss die Geräte in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge neustarten, damit das funktioniert, oder ?
Wisst ihr die zufällig ? Wäre sehr dringend, danke =)


----------



## Radhad (5. November 2004)

In der Anleitung steht, wie du das machen musst! Bei meinem Netgear 614v2 stand es auch drin. Ich glaube erst nur Modem und PC 1 anschliessen, Router einschalten, warten bis alles gefunden wurde, auf Router zugreifen, einstellen, Router aus, PC 2 mit dran, Router einschalten, etc. für jeden PC im Netzwerk.


MfG Radhad


----------



## grashupfa (7. November 2004)

Ich hab es genauso gemacht wie du es gesagt (und das Handbuch / Anleitung) haben.
Leider hat beides nicht funktioniert. Ich kann einfach nicht auf das Webinterface des Routers (192.168.0.1) zugreifen. Ping geht auch nicht. Allerdings funktioniert das Wlan -> ich kann auf einen anderen Computer meines Netzwerks zugreifen ...
evtl. Vorschläge ?
Kann ein Firmware update helfen ?

mfG


----------

